
Wego: a weather app for the terminal - cnbuff410
https://github.com/schachmat/wego/
======
fl0wenol
Whenever I see a weather "app" I always think: "This is really a weather
_display_ utility" and then wonder about the quality / longevity of the
service it depends on and how the information is provided.

What would interest me is an implementation that allows you to plug in
different weather backends, so that having an API key to worldweatheronline,
or screen-scraping weather underground, or building a bridge to your serial-
port connected weather station all can target the same interface; to provide
current conditions/historical conditions, a forecast, etc.

Are there standards for this, or is it mostly ad-hoc, the whim of the sites or
commercial services which aggregate information and provide forecasts?

~~~
amk_
[http://graphical.weather.gov/xml/](http://graphical.weather.gov/xml/)

Ex:
[http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=37.76&lon=-122....](http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=37.76&lon=-122.43&FcstType=digitalDWML)

~~~
joekrill
Unfortunately, as far as I know, the NOAA doesn't provide forecasts outside of
the US and US territories.

~~~
x0ra
It might... The wikipedia article for
[http://openweathermap.org/](http://openweathermap.org/) (a commercial
service) seems to point out they are using NOAA datas.

------
borkabrak
I live on the command line, so I really dig this sort of thing. And this one
in particular looks very nice. I'm a fan!

If you're open to bug reports/feature requests:

* The image for clear weather is a bright sun, which is a little odd to see in the 'Night' column

* Many city names are duplicates. How do I know I've got the right one?

~~~
bobbles
So many options for a clear sky moon!

[http://www.ascii-art.de/ascii/mno/moon.txt](http://www.ascii-
art.de/ascii/mno/moon.txt)

------
Dav3xor
curl
[http://www.srh.noaa.gov/data/PQR/AFDPQR](http://www.srh.noaa.gov/data/PQR/AFDPQR)
| less

~~~
borkabrak
Efficient, but less flexible. And much more difficult to read.

~~~
Dav3xor
Hehe, more suited to my chaotic (yet very mild) local weather. A pictograph
doesn't show the forecaster's confidence in what it portrays.

------
sjs382
Love it. I starred it, as a reminder to create/contribute new icons, in the
future. :)

------
Lancey
Way better than the other "weather apps for the terminal" I've seen on HN.

~~~
baldfat
I really like weather
[http://fungi.yuggoth.org/weather/](http://fungi.yuggoth.org/weather/)

It gets me the information for the forecast and current conditions quickly and
painlessly. I have used it for years. I much rather have the NOAA forecast and
current conditions to anything else.

This would compliment weather for me.

------
hartator
Way better than
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9503882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9503882)
posted 7 days ago!

------
hahamrfunnyguy
Nicely done, ASCII art looks great.

------
technologia
I like the utility, its convenient not to leave the command line.

On another note, was it really necessary to add the bit about the NSA? Hasn't
that been played to death now?

------
jameshart
A few years ago, you'd get notice by taking an old text-based service and
wrapping it up in a web frontend. Now, the cool kids are taking web-based
services and wrapping them up in text-based frontends.

Next thing someone will have the bright idea of transmitting data as sounds
over VOIP services, and we can start setting up BBSes on skype...

------
calebm
Very nicely done. Terminalize ALL THE THINGS!

~~~
dllthomas
Necessary, but not sufficient. A _lot_ of terminal apps are still - to borrow
a phrase - captive user interfaces, which don't play much better with others
than a GUI. Decompose all the things into individual utilities (or libraries)
so they can be reused and recombined!

~~~
Arnor
Haskell combinators for ALL THE THINGS :)

~~~
dllthomas
Get me a Haskell shell as usable as bash, and I'm down!

~~~
dblarons
I built a shell in Haskell for a class project this semester. At some point
I'll get around to releasing it on Github. It doesn't do much aside from
backgrounding tasks, piping, and supporting environment variables (both in a
config file and dynamically through a built in export command). But it was fun
to build!

~~~
codygman
I would totally use something that allowed me to use Haskell like I use bash.
Turtle allows me to do some of it. I'm thinking more along the lines of this
project that never took off though:

[http://nellardo.com/lang/haskell/hash/](http://nellardo.com/lang/haskell/hash/)

edit: Need to re-evaluate using Hell[1] for these purposes... maybe Hell +
Turtle?

0: [https://github.com/Gabriel439/Haskell-Turtle-
Library](https://github.com/Gabriel439/Haskell-Turtle-Library)

1: [https://github.com/chrisdone/hell](https://github.com/chrisdone/hell)

------
Touche
Why not do some releases? It's one of the advantages of Go that it is easy to
release binaries for?

~~~
sergiotapia
I would also vastly prefer a release so I can just add it to my path.

------
patrickrgaffney
This is one of the best "terminal weather apps" I have seen. Love the ASCII
art.

------
birk5437
You just got me to finally install and try out Go! Thanks! Also great app!

------
lolptdr
this is awesome, first go app to run for me, this language looks fun

------
travjones
Maybe we would all do well by closing our terminals, taking a break, and going
outside to see what the weather is really like.

~~~
dethstar
Idk, i use this kind of thing before I go out to see if I have to prepare
better. "oh look it's getting colder, I better not go in shorts", "oh look
it's actually pretty cold despite how sunny it looks"

